# removing body panels Audi-TT



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

seeking any advice on removal of the lower rear bumper panel along with the front bumper-grill on a TT.
They both need respraying and I would prefer to remove them, get painted and reassemble so I can do a full correction.
I do not mind the Ag of that for a better job. 

Maybe somebody might have any experience and view on if this is an easy task before I start and end up wishing I had asked first.
From my past experience I have never been completely satisfied with sections painted in place, if they can easily be removed for reasons you will probable know.:thumb:
Any feedback or tips please would be appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

What model of TT is it? 

However, saying that the front grille requires removal of the complete front bumper as far as I am aware on all models (8N, 8J, 8S). 

The lower rear trim panel is held in place by integral tongue shaped tabs that locate in the rear bumper. They are all round the perimeter of the panel and care needs to be taken when removing it. The easiest rear panel to remove is fitted to the Mk1 TT (8N). Have a look underneath and behind the panel with a torch and you will easily see the tabs.

Alan W


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Cheers Alan, appreciate your time given to reply. It's an 04 8N 3.2. 55K Km. It's my daily run around and makes no sense to sell it.
I posted this on TT forum and nobody had replied and I was off to a nearby town to try and find someone for a quote. Sat back down and posted this.
Just got back, cut a long story short got lucky asking about and directed to a guy way out of the way. Actually, two people gave the same name.
Trying to explain I was prepared to remove the panels, but he said no need, he will do them as it is a better job, plus he will de-badge also. Man of my own heart. I then showed him masking lines panel to rubber explaining how they do my swede in and I never want that again. 
I had instructed the Audi shop at the time to remove rubbers, but guess what?
These things may not be significant to most, but detailers it's almost unreasonable. As long as I'm paying, I can be unreasonable right?

So his quote, €100 for front, same for the rear. There was no haggling I can assure you. :lol:
Also asked him to save some paint so I can repair a stone chip size 2/3mm ding on the door from opening onto a concrete block. He told me don't worry, he will build that over the couple of days.
€200 .... get in there!
Will be ready for the overdue full correction next month it really needs.:thumb:


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

I had a 53 plate years ago and swapped the center lower bumper trim for a V6 version (honeycombe pattern) - i think it had 2 plastic fixings (push the centres in and out they pop) then swivelled outwards and pulled backwards to release tabs along the top.

I also swapped the front grill but can't remember how - def not a bumper off job


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

From the WAK-TT website for the 8N Mk1 model:

Front Grill Removal

Rear Valence Removal

Alan W


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Alan W said:


> From the WAK-TT website for the 8N Mk1 model:
> 
> Front Grill Removal
> 
> ...


Cheers Alan. 
Wak, that name is a blast from the past.:thumb:


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Thought I would upload a couple of quick photo's taken of the completion of the thread I started.
To recap being a very fussy person to the annoyance of most, I wanted front and rear bumpers of my old car repainted. I also wanted to remove them first so I could detail the grills and quite prepared to remove them myself. No way was I having a masking job etc. Was recommended a good guy and took the car to him. Quoted €200 to do both. Right made up with that price. Then he told me he would be removing the bumpers anyway as it is a better job :doublesho .... get in there.
Dropped car off 11am, called at 15:00 to collect grills. Both bumpers lights etc all off.
Next day sorted the grills out with KC Ps and returned them. Another call later that day car was ready.
Pleased with the paint job, dare mention the front number plate was not perfectly in place and the rear was not level either. But I reckon a had a right touch with the price and end product in all.
I have paintwork done on insurance at the Audi shop, same car maybe 10yrs ago and every day I see the ragged masking lines along the window rubbers and they couldn't even remove the seals.
Now it will get the long overdue correction job at last I wanted to do for a long time.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Looking good Tony and glad you found someone who met your (high) standards! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Alan W said:


> Looking good Tony and glad you found someone who met your (high) standards! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Not so sure it's high standards Alan, just believe in what I want done is my choice, not anyone else's. 
I hear a lot about "Time and money", but if what you as a customer want's a job a certain way, it should be costed accordingly. Even if the pro- person does not agree, as long as the customer is willing to pay for the job he asks for cannot see any wrong there.
I have known of some very stubborn people make it clear how they do a job and wont do it another way. I respect their view and their expertise how they do it, just not handing the control of a finished product to them. That's what we pay for.

So many years ago one of The Beatles bought a Rolls Royce and asked for the paint finish in pink, or was it psychedelic? They told him we do not and cannot do that, so the Beatle in question just took it to somewhere that did do what he wanted. He had the money and the expert made his dough for sure. Great example :thumb:


----------

